# Budgie With Wet Droppings



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

The lady that cuts my hair has a very petite budgie. When I stopped by on Friday, she mentioned that the bird's droppings have been wetter than usual the past few days. I could see on the paper towel lining the cage that there was the usual tiny poop, surrounded by a damp spot. Since her poops are normally not moist, how serious is this and what would you recommend? The bird is just over a year old and seems otherwise chipper, fluttering around and chattering.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terri, 

Although I'm no expert on budgies, I think the droppings are affected in this species for the same reason they are in pigeons. So many possibilities and it's hard do say for sure what is going on with this lady's bird and the droppings. However, perhaps you could suggest to give some probiotics and some ACV. Also, like we would suggest here for our members, see if she could take a sample of droppings into her vet for a fecal float and also request a throat culture.


----------



## juanita (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Terri: I have had several parakeets over the years which means nothing, caring for birds as always a learning experience. As a pet owner I have found one tricky time to be is when it is first brought home, for when they have been with large numbers it increases the exsposure to desease. Since this is not the case , and she has had the bird for awhile, the next big threat is soiled water or feed. If the cage has been well kept...Climate is also a biggy. Parakeets although tropical can handle short cold spells(not freezing temps) but they can not handle drafts or sudden hot cold changes. They start to take on the look of person with the flu. Any time a bird shows signs of illness(fluffed feathers,trembling,wet droppings,slowed eating,eyes closed alot) cleanliness of cage and constant warmth(NO DRAFTS) are prime. Sometimes lettuce can give a bird the runs. Only the very darkest green, best if romain and washed for possible insecticides. Birds can have wet droppings and can recover without ever showing other signs of illness. Danger is when the dropping are breaking up and or clinging to vent feathers,watch is the bird eating and how much. Also be aware any chemicals used near the cage, that there is no chemical sprays or mists. I hope The Hair dressers bird is doing better!P.S. This is the basic intro to care,if symptoms are worse, vet advise should be found quickly. Ill birds can dehydrate and starve in days.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

*Thank you!*

Thank you so much for the information!!! I will pass these details on, as well as some of my probiotics and ACV. Thank you again!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terri, 

How is your friends' budgie doing...any improvements in the droppings?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

*Doing fine now*

She said the bird is doing fine now, so whatever it was, the bird recovered on it's own. Since she has just the one tiny bird, I took over a month's worth of probiotics, ACV, and vitamins and wrote up directions for giving all these supplements. I also took her a copy of the holiday cautions which Victor posted (excellent timing!), and gave her enough Harrison's Adult Fine pellets to last two weeks. It's really a sweet bird, so I'm hoping to make it easy for her.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terri, 

That's terrific news then..could have been anything then really. That was awfully nice of you to bring the lady all those things. I'm sure she appreciated that very much. I hope she uses those things as I'm sure they could benefit her little budgie just like it does our pigeons


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I sure hope so!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2006)

glad to hear the little budgie is ok. am i reading this correct though, in that the bird is housed in a cage in the owners hair salon? there are a number of chemicals that could kill birds, if she isnt just cutting hair, but also coloring and perms. not the best place for a little bird of any species (the fumes are toxic). also, if the bird is used to seeds and not pellets, make sure the owner knows she has to add the pellets slowly and not cut out the seed completely.



TerriB said:


> The lady that cuts my hair has a very petite budgie. When I stopped by on Friday, she mentioned that the bird's droppings have been wetter than usual the past few days. I could see on the paper towel lining the cage that there was the usual tiny poop, surrounded by a damp spot. Since her poops are normally not moist, how serious is this and what would you recommend? The bird is just over a year old and seems otherwise chipper, fluttering around and chattering.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

The air quality is a serious issue, but that is an uphill battle, a work in progress. Thanks for bringing up about changing diet slowly. I did mention it to her when I dropped off the pellets.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi TerriB,

That was so kind of you to bring her all the wealth of nutrition and instructions on using them. The offending agent (air quality), is another very important matter of health concern, and I'm sure you are dealing with that tactfully. 

Is there another room available, or a patio for the bird?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I know that her husband plays with the bird in the evening sometimes while watching TV. I'll see if that works as a transition point.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

It could also mean that it is stressed, drinking more water than usual also too much calcium cut back a little on the calcium and see what happens, too much calcium will make the kidneys work over time which would and could lead to watery stools. Good Luck


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks, that's a good point to keep in mind.


----------

